

I wanna freckin fly, Jetpacks coming soon - mobinni
http://www.martinjetpack.com/

======
Gys
Maybe its because jetpack sounds like backpack, but this is nothing one person
could possibly 'pack'. It needs a big van for transportation. To me a better
description is 'micro helicopter' (ucopter ?), 'macrodrone' or something.

And the video never shows the jetpack actually flying...

